# Rear camber issue?



## mojimbo (May 31, 2014)

I just installed Eibach Lowering Springs and KYB Excel G shocks/struts all around on my 2004 GTO. When I took it in for a 4 wheel alignment, the alignment guy told me that he measured a negative 2.2 degree camber on the right rear. Left Rear is -0.4 degrees, so is no problem. He says it's affecting his ability to adjust camber on the front to avoid strut rub.

What do you think? Is there a good way to deal with this or should I care?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

How was your alignment prior the install. How much did you lower it. How the alignment guy can adjust camber on the front? He can change only toe angle. Or maybe you have other suspension mods.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FWIW I've never heard great things about Eibachs on our cars. Measure your ride height from the center of the wheel to the fender arch on all 4 while parked on flat ground to see where you start at. The -0.4* doesn't even sound right as stock it's over 1* and lowering it increases camber. That's a start. The inner and outer control arm bushings would be the next step.

Also FWIW camber and toe-in can be adjusted on the front. You can even adjust castor on the front with replacement radius rod bushings.


----------



## mojimbo (May 31, 2014)

*Thanks for the help.*

To answer your questions: 
Alignment guy said he might be able to adjust in front, but worried about strut rub if he tried to adjust camber on the front side to compensate.
I replaced the front radius rod bushings after reading threads on this forum. Right now, front caster is 9.4 degrees on passenger side. Yes. I could move that, if you think it would help.
I also replaced the end link bushings, but not the control arm bushings on the rear. I wondered if that would help with this issue, so it sounds like that would be the next step. It looks like it will suck to do the work for the inner bushings, but I'll try that and see what happens. 
Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Caster on the front is fine and shouldn't have to be adjusted for your issue. Doing the rear cradle control arm bushings isn't too bad once you figure it out but the bite for you is you have to drop the subframe bushing on each side to access the outer bushing. If you haven't done your subframe bushings now is the time to do it. IMHO get the fixed poly bushings and not the adjustable camber ones as they can be problematic. Here's a write-up I did on it.


----------

